# Sugar scrubs



## Cathy8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone have a good sugar scrub recipe?


----------



## skinflint (Feb 5, 2007)

Hemp seed oil and any EO that you like. Add sugar until it's thick. Washes off really well. Can use a bit of castor if you like. Oh, you may need to add an antioxidant such as Vit E as Hemp oil is a bit unstable.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 5, 2007)

I add silica gel ( powedered) to my oils to make them gel, that way they won't seperate or leak.

2oz silica gel
10oz oils (your choice)
8oz sugar (brown, cane, turbano, salt or combo)
fragrance (to taste)
preserve


----------



## KSL (Mar 26, 2009)

*Silica Gel?*

Hi tabitha... just came accross this post. Silica Gel?
As in the little packets of moisture absorbing beads (but in powdered form) that you get in your shoe box/handbags, foods, etc?

Or are you talking about something different?
You've piqued my curiosity!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, that is it. It is intended to absorb moisture. That is why they are in pill bottles & shoe boxes. It will absorb any moisture that may get into the container & keep the product dry.

You can buy it cosmteic grade & it absorbs the moisture (oil). When it absorbs the oil, it turns it to gel which then prevents your scrub from seperating or leaking.


----------



## KSL (Mar 26, 2009)

hmm.. where do you get that?
and its okay to put that on your body?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, it is _cosmetic_ grade :wink: .

http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item.php?item_id=90


----------



## KSL (Mar 26, 2009)

that is so interesting!
I'm goign to check all my labels for this ingredient.. haha
thanks!!

so you use this to make the scrub more..... gelly?
i'm going to have to give this a try for sure!

Oh.. and so can it be said the rule of thumb is that if you're adding sugar, you need a preservative?  i've seen lots of recipes for sugar scrubs that don't include preservative... so i wonder about that - and what about salts?  I assume as long as you're not adding water, you don't need a perservative.

I've also heard that grapeseed extract ISN'T really a preservative, but lots of websites sell it as a preservative... why is that?

sorry, don't mean to bombard you with questions.... =P
Can I come play at your house? LOL j/k


----------



## carebear (Mar 26, 2009)

well double drat.  I had a BUNCH of silica gel stuff and couldn't for the life of me figure out why I would want it so I sold it off.  NOW you tell me LOL!

(I love my emulsified scrub, but it IS a pain to make)


----------



## KSL (Mar 26, 2009)

i was just on that site and they want $18 to ship to Canada, which is more than the product.. lol!

Gotta love shipping charges, eh?
Hmm.. maybe I can find a Canadian supplier so I can try this out =)


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure come play at my house, getting ready to make soap.


----------



## KSL (Mar 26, 2009)

OOH!  I'm there!
I'm getting ready to watch Grey's Anatomy! 

I was going to try some new recipes but now i guess I'm looking for silica gel first.... lol


----------



## KSL (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeesh.
so i finally got to trying a sugar scrub today.
then realized I totally must have bought the wrong thing!
I looked on the packet and it says silica microsphere powder, not silica gel powder.  now they must be different things because I ended up with a sloppy mess.. lol

so, now I've used up 1/2 my soy oil and part of my bag of sugar... haha
its a runny sloppy mess, but I can still use it in the shower... lol

all is not lost! lol


----------



## renaissancemom (May 2, 2009)

can you add citric acid as a preservative to sugar/salt scrubs?


----------



## nae65 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just came across this post. I have been fighting with Sugar Scrubs for the last several days. My question is... Does the Silica Gel have sort of the same effect as E-wax or stearic Acid and Cetyl Alcohol? meaning does it keep it all bound together. The problem I am having is the scrubs with these ingredients seems to feel greasy not oily but like thick grease after I use it. Once I towel off it's fine but can't imagine anyone wanting to feel greased, so I'm trying to figure out how to fix the issue but I'm not real sure what is causing it. Any ideas???
TIA


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 28, 2009)

nae65 - I have one of Tabithas sugar scrubs (I love it!!) and the texture of it is a little different than a typical emulsified scrub using e-wax. I make mine with e-wax and the consistency is more like lip balm with sugar mixed in. Tabithas is more..... jelly? I don't know how to explain it, but I like it a lot! 

I've tried a lot of sugar scrubs in the last few months, and I find that I get the "greasy, slick" feel with all of them before I dry off. You can always go for one of those foaming scrubs that essentially have soap in them that washes away the greasy feel, but other than those, I haven't come across any that haven't left me feeling a little oily before towelling off. :\


----------



## wxz123 (Oct 7, 2009)

polysorbate 20 or 80 will do the magic!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 8, 2009)

..


----------



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> wxz123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not getting the connection between an emulsifier and why preservatives are needed (tho I agree, of course preserve your scrub!).  Did I miss something?


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 8, 2009)

..


----------



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)

ooooooooh I see - I thought you were talking about the way the scent bloomed!  You are referring to the way your product that includs PS gets cloudy when water is introduced - right?  Like when you add water to ouzo (sp)?    forgive me if I'm being dense.

I have not found that the PS morphs fragraces but I don't use it that often.  I do use it in my liqud soaps, though, and didn't notice a problem.  This said, my nose isn't very good.


----------



## ukihunter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tabitha,

Would Crothix Liquid thickener work?  Has anyone tried this?

Thanks


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi to all

I love this recipe:

80g cocoabutter
30g sheabutter (Butyospermum Parkii)
15g Laureth-4
50g Sodium bicarbonat
140g Salt
perfume as you like
no preservative needed

This make hard bars which do not melt in the bathroom. Just make sure that you do not heat the cocoabutter too much. And the Sheabutter should melt in the warm cocoabutter and should not be heated over the oven. 
Perfume comes in Laureth-4, also colour.
Instead of salt you can use Sugar, Almond-Olive-ground granulate or almond ground granulate.
I love this bar in the shower!

Sorry for my english. Some words are hard to translate   as they are not usual English words  :roll:


----------



## ukihunter (Nov 26, 2009)

That looks like a great recipe.  Thank you for sharing.

Where does one buy Laureth-4 from?  Is it available in Canada?

Thanks


----------



## SmellyKat (Jan 23, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I add silica gel ( powedered) to my oils to make them gel, that way they won't seperate or leak.
> 
> 2oz silica gel
> 10oz oils (your choice)
> ...



Where do you get silica gel?


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 23, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes, it is _cosmetic_ grade :wink: .
> 
> http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item.php?item_id=90


----------



## Jeanna8 (Jan 28, 2011)

wow thanks guys for the information, I am getting ready to make bath bombs this weekend and some scrubs. Off to make my list and get my goodies this weekend.  Will post how they turned out once I make them


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I made emulsified scrubs, I used to use silica too. I found after they sat on a store shelf for a while, the oil I used ended up floating on top. I only make emulsified scrubs now and only with sugar.


----------

